# Water bottles? Special water bowls?



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Do any of you use water bottles to give your babies water? If so, do you have water bottle holders for them? Or do you leave them attached to the crate? :blink:

I know there are custom ceramic water bowls out there. Do they work as well as a water bottle for keeping their faces dry? 

Thanks! :blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The ceramic bowls are wonderful for keeping the faces dry. Crystal (Crystal&Zoe) carries them at her Pampered Pet Boutique.

I've used water bottles for years but usually just attached to the crate or wire pen with a bungee.

I no longer use the water bottles with the pets.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I just use a regular bowl for Milo - his face gets wet but it always dries 
I just found that he wasn't getting enough water from the bottle.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I use one like this..it's a stand alone bottle. Bisou's breeder used one with her, so she was already used to it when she came home.

But I think those bayou (sic?) bowls would be a great thing to use (although I haven't tried one yet).


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

The Bayou bowls from Crystal are great! we have two. My Brussles Griffon has the longest messiest beard in our house and it keeps his face dry.

I have heard that that the a bowl is better than than the water bottle because they drink more, but I do not have personal experience with the water bottle and I don't know for sure.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks so much you guys! I was a bit curious about the amount of water a pup could get from a bottle. lol If I had to drink from one, it would take me forever! lol I'll be sure and check out the bowls at the Pampered Pet Boutique!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't think a water bottle provides adequate water for most active pets. I think they should have a bowl. I have Bayou bowls and love them. Water bottles are fine for crates and travel...but I just don't think its good enough when they're running around at home.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Bayou bowls are great. I've had one practically since Nikki came home with me. I probably need to get another one!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I once read an article stating that the water bottles are in-humane to give to dogs. The article went on saying that dogs like to gulp their water and in order to do this should always be offered a fresh bowl of water. It hydrates them more effectively. Barely any water comes out of those water bottles.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There is a water bottle with a very wide nozzle that allows lots of water at once. I think some dogs require more water than others especially if they are outdoors or more active. I've used both and find each works fine.
I do have a cute little bayou right now with Cosy's name on it. So sweet.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Cosy said:


> There is a water bottle with a very wide nozzle that allows lots of water at once. I think some dogs require more water than others especially if they are outdoors or more active. I've used both and find each works fine.
> I do have a cute little bayou right now with Cosy's name on it. So sweet.


 Off topic but could not resist.........That little Cosy girl is precious doll !!!!!!!:tender:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Cosy said:


> There is a water bottle with a very wide nozzle that allows lots of water at once. I think some dogs require more water than others especially if they are outdoors or more active. I've used both and find each works fine.
> I do have a cute little bayou right now with Cosy's name on it. So sweet.


Yes, the water bottle we use has a very wide nozzle and allows a lot water to come out. Perhaps one of those smaller ones that you tie to a crate or something..those wouldn't be wide enough.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you know a web site that carries those bottles? Or maybe their brand? I haven't had much luck finding them...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

We have tried two different kinds of water bottles.
I used the snap on kind, that adheres to a regular human water bottle
and it leaked.
What we use and really like is the "Lixit" water bottle.
It has a large enough ball, so I think that is why it is effective.
I wouldn't want one with a small opening, though.
I can tell by the water level, how much they are drinking.
And we really love it. Thumbs up, I mean paws up!
I guess we just got lucky with that brand, 
as I got recommendations from the Petsmart staff.

Oh, but I should add, I had them on water bottles from the second I got them,
so they are accustommmed to it.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Miss_Annie said:


> Do you know a web site that carries those bottles? Or maybe their brand? I haven't had much luck finding them...


I bought mine here, so that's not much help to you in the US..but I believe that emmma's mommy (Cat?) bought the same type in the US..pm her as I believe she knows a US website.

PS- I don't know the brand name in English for them...there wasn't one on the box.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We stopped using the bottle when Alex was put on Lasix. We thought he is not getting enough water from the bottle even tho it was one with a larger nozzle.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

We use water bowls, a ceramic and stainless steel one in the kitchen where his food bowl is.

And then on each crate (downstairs and bedroom) he has one of these water bottles attached to it. Super Pet Top Fill Small Animal Water Bottle at PETCO

I like how it attaches to the outside of the crate, so it doesn't take up space inside. And it's very easy to take off and refill. HOWEVER because it's so easy take off from the outside and INSIDE...when we were locking Nelson in the crate, he's sratch at it until it fell down, and the lid would pop off and soak the area rug in our living room. So then we started just locking him in the kitchen with baby gates. So it's still on the open crate in the living room and he drinks out of it from time to time, like if he doesn't feel like walking into the kitchen I guess haha.

Oh yeah...here is how it is attached, forgot the picture.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my... That Nelson is too darn cute!! :wub: 

and thanks everyone for all of the help! I really do appreciate it... I have a soft crate... so I don't think I'll be able to have one attached to it..  I'll be looking into the bottle Bisou uses and the bayou bowl.. I have a cute design for a bayou bowl in mind, so if it can be done, I'll be needing one of them for sure.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Are you sure? This one like bolts into any opening. Is there like air holes or vents on the soft crate somewhere? 

It's hard to explain, but that dark blue thing, its like a screw you put through the opening...and then you put the round ring on each side , and then on the inside the washer type thing screws on it to make it tight and clamp down. All you need is a tiny little opening to put it through. Check it out at a pet store! Might work, ya never know.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Miss_Annie said:


> Oh my... That Nelson is too darn cute!! :wub:
> 
> and thanks everyone for all of the help! I really do appreciate it... I have a soft crate... so I don't think I'll be able to have one attached to it..  I'll be looking into the bottle Bisou uses and the bayou bowl.. I have a cute design for a bayou bowl in mind, so if it can be done, I'll be needing one of them for sure.


 
I buy mine from this online company, I've got half a dozen and none leak. The balls/ends are large so they get enough water. I have one pet Malt that doesn't like to drink from it, she wasn't raised on it, so she prefers a bowl. Rarely do the others that were raised on the bottles, drink from bowls (and I've got one on prednisone, so she drinks alot). I do, however, always have bowls out. They mostly evaporate or make sure the bugs have water 

Dog Bows: Yorkie Bows, Maltese and Shih Tzu Show Dog Bows & Show Leads

Karla~N~Girlz


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Another thought that nobody mentioned is that those bottles are plastic. I was fortunate to find one that was glass.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I have this crate.. so the mesh is really small, not big enough for a water bottle tip... 

Do dogs that have been raised on bowls convert easily to bottles? 

Is a plastic bottle bad? Even if it's not a 7?

I think I'm going to stick to the bowl, but I'm still open to bottles...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper was already using a water bottle when I got her, but Luigi has only ever drunk from bowls. I use dry face water bowls (ceramic) now, but you should know that if your Malt has a tiny little muzzle, it is still likley to get wet...Pepper's face fits *all the way* into that opening designed only for the tongue...LOL!
Wouldn't use a bottle, however, as puppies and some adult dogs do not end up maintaining optimum hydration with their use. Not in every single case, of course, but in many. Do a little research and you'll see.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

almitra said:


> Pepper was already using a water bottle when I got her, but Luigi has only ever drunk from bowls. I use dry face water bowls (ceramic) now, but you should know that if your Malt has a tiny little muzzle, it is still likley to get wet...Pepper's face fits *all the way* into that opening designed only for the tongue...LOL!
> Wouldn't use a bottle, however, as puppies and some adult dogs do not end up maintaining optimum hydration with their use. Not in every single case, of course, but in many. Do a little research and you'll see.


Yes very true about the hydration part. I was interested in buying one and the pet shop that I went to said it was a bad idea. He told me not enough water comes out of those things and people usually buy them for hamsters and tiny animals.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> Another thought that nobody mentioned is that those bottles are plastic. I was fortunate to find one that was glass.


 
What kind of glass one do you use?

I did have a glass one, however it leaked NON STOP, it kept soaking his bed. The little ball thing like wouldn't hold the water for whatever reason. And also it had to be attached to the inside of the crate, and was a pain in the butt to take on and off.

I would rather this one I have now be glass, but that was the only glass kind they had, everyting else was plastic.

It was this Super Pet Chew Proof Water Bottle at PETCO


----------

